# 3 month old silkie with red eyelid.



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

My silkie has one red eyelid. Right above the eye is turning red and seems a little puffy.

The other eye is fine. No red coloring.

There is no other noticeable problems. She/he is eating drinking and pooping just fine.

Do you think she is sick or is it normal maturing color? 

This is my 1st silkie.


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Could she have scratched it or another chicken pecked her?


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Not sure.... I don't see any injury or blood/scab.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Could it be mites or lice? Do you see any bugs on her/him? My silkies don't dust bath very well and I have to treat them for mites at times.


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I don't see any evidence of bugs. I recently added DE in coop and run after reading an article.
I was doing it for preventative measures. I have not noticed any evidence in any of my birds.


----------

